# Mosquito problem, need help



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Change the water often so they don't use it for breeding.

DM


----------



## phil74501 (Sep 1, 2010)

I have thought of that. Only problem is the trough is like a 50 gallon trough. That'll get expensive over time.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Make a skimmer from your wife's nylons and a coat hanger to remove the wigglers daily/as seen.
Tap them off the skimmer onto the ground and they'll dry up and die.

DM


----------



## phil74501 (Sep 1, 2010)

That's not a bad idea. I wonder if like a small minnow net would do the trick.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

As long as it's fine mesh, I don't see why not.

DM


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.arbico-organics.com/category/natural-mosquito-control-products

Any Lowes, Home Depot, Wal-Mart, hardware store has these.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

How about some goldfish in there to eat the larva and as a bonus kitty will have something fun to do


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just put a life jacket on kitty and it will be fine.


----------



## phil74501 (Sep 1, 2010)

joecaption said:


> http://www.arbico-organics.com/category/natural-mosquito-control-products
> 
> Any Lowes, Home Depot, Wal-Mart, hardware store has these.


I found something that looked like that at Lowes. Mosquito dunks if i remember correctly. It said on the box to wash your hands and all that after using it, call poison control if you ingest it, and so on. I was worried that if it's poisonous for humans, wouldn't it kill pets to?


----------

